# Binkey's 4th freshening udder* B4 and After milking pics*



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Binkey 10 days after a stillbirth on a 12 hour fill. She gave 3 and 3/4 cups...just under a quart :wink: 
She isn't perfect, can use a better medial, has a nice fore and teat placement and could use a wider higher rear IMO....Can anyone add?


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Binkey's 4th freshening udder*

It's hard to see but I'd like to her foreudder to be more extended.
She has a great udder and looks like it is holding up well!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey's 4th freshening udder*

nice teat placement

wide lateral attachment

cant tell on the forudder

medial isnt bad


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Binkey's 4th freshening udder*

She gave 3 3/4 cups in just one milking? Wow, I wouldn't have expected that from her udder! That is awesome! Bet it collapses nicely and that is something Nigerians need improvement in.

I'd like to see a little bigger teats - but if she has that nice soft, pliable udder, then little teats aren't too much of a pain to milk from.  She does need some more attachment in the rear.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey's 4th freshening udder*

She has a very pliable udder...her teats look small but I find that she fits very well into my large hands...and she has great orifices, milks out very quickly.
If I think of it, I'll get a pic of her empty udder tomorrow afternoon, also, I normally would have a closer clip of her belly and rear udder but with all she's been through I chose not to stress her further...with the closer clip of her belly, the fore is easier to see.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Binkey's 4th freshening udder*

I am super impressed you got nearly a quart of milk!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey's 4th freshening udder*

Heres the pics of AFTER I milked this afternoon.

















I noticed some un even fill on the right...odd but it seems that I get more from her left which I thought I was doing pretty good with keeping her even after her singleton last year :sigh:

And...my bad  I mis read the cups I was using to measure....she's actually giving 3 and 1/3 cups 2x a day


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Binkey's 4th freshening udder* B4 and After milking pics*

Still quite a lot. Good for Binkey and You!  Are you drinking it all or freezing it or what do you use it for?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey's 4th freshening udder* B4 and After milking pics*

Using it just like you would store bought milk...and also making cheese, ice cream, yogurt and soap. I'm doing all that with Bootsies milk for now because I can't use Binkey's milk for another 11 days due to the 10 day course of Penicillan she was on. My dogs are enjoying the treat though.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Binkey's 4th freshening udder* B4 and After milking pics*

Could you still use it for soap, though?

You are my hero  I so wanna use my goats' milk instead of store bought milk!!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Binkey's 4th freshening udder* B4 and After milking pics*

Wow, that's quite a bit of milk! Impressive! Your dogs must be SUPER happy to get all that.


----------

